# hkskyline's 2018 in Las Vegas



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It is possible to have a lovely vacation in Sin City without giving a single cent to a casino operator. 




















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































More photos on my website's Las Vegas gallery : https://www.globalphotos.org/lasvegas.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Welcome to Paris in Las Vegas. The Eiffel Tower has an observation deck with lovely views of the Strip. Seems it is relatively undiscovered.










Looking south, development is heavily clustered along Las Vegas Blvd. Some new glassy towers have gone up over the years. The last major resort on the Strip is the yellow-glass Mandalay Bay in the distance.









































































The 350m-tall Stratosphere offers thrill rides high above the city in addition to the normal observation deck.
































































More photos on my website's Las Vegas gallery : https://www.globalphotos.org/lasvegas.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Las Vegas' gambling industry started on Fremont Street in the early 1900s. Gambling was legalized in Nevada in 1931 and the casinos originally opened shop here with plenty of neon signs and glitter. When the focus moved to the Strip, downtown saw a dramatic decline, becoming run-down by the 80s. The government stepped in in 1994 with a $70 million revitalization project.

















































































































































More : https://www.globalphotos.org/lasvegas4.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I recently rediscovered I haven't yet posted my day trip photos to my website. Almost 4 years later, here they are! Ideally, I should be doing a loop drive around the Grand Canyon and explore the various national parks along the way. Bryce, Zion, and Antelope all caught my attention as must-visits in the area. But since I came to Vegas at the last minute and alone, hence driving, paying the admission fees, and finding motels on short notice wouldn't be very economical. 

I relied on bus and smaller group van tours to cover 3 national parks as day trips. I combined Bryce and Zion together into a packed and long day trip to get an introduction to what they have on offer.

Bryce hosts the largest collection of hoodoos in the world. From the vantage points, the flame-coloured spires are an amazing sight. It is also possible to walk into the amphitheater, although on a rushed day trip, I could only see the highlights and not venture around exploring too long.








































































































































More photos on my website : Las Vegas Photo Gallery


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from the area of Las Vegas


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Leaving Vegas on a bus full of tourists, my long day trip to the Grand Canyon's South Rim started at the 726 foot-high Hoover Dam. Built during the Great Depression in the 1930s, 3500 men worked on the dam on average daily, with 96 perishing during construction.



















Route 66, or the Mother Road, is the first all-weather highway from Chicago to Los Angeles. Symbolizing hope, progress, adventure, and the automobile's impact on the country, the route reduced the driving distance by over 200 miles, and was the preferred route to head west.

Seligman, Arizona celebrates this highway's history, and there were some spring flowers to throw in as a bonus. Originally a railroad town, it suffered badly when the Interstate opened in 1978, diverting traffic away from Route 66.




























Carved by the Colorado River over the past 6 million years, the Grand Canyon has some of the oldest exposed rock on Earth. Stretching along 277 river miles, explorer John Wesley Powell called the place "Grand" when he came in 1869. President Teddy Roosevelt called it "the one great sight every American should see" upon declaring it as a National Monument in 1908.









































































More photos on my website : Las Vegas Photo Gallery


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Las Vegas


----------

